# Little Yellow Squam



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

She was popular on another one of my posts, so I shot her up last night. She was very cooperative and grumpy. She is looking good but took quite a bit of effort, she was "road kill" quality when she arrived.
Enjoy....


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Well if that isn't one of the most gorgeous vipers I've ever seen... :mf_dribble:
Worth logging in here just to see your photos, Al!

Nice!:no1:

I take it this is the same snake you use for your avatar? It's great you managed to save it - seems in top condition now!


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

wow absolutely stunning, that is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Wicked Al,one of my fav Atheris.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree, real nice one Al, Stunning Shots also
:flrt:


----------



## 17624 (May 1, 2008)

*WoW*

Amazing photos pal, lovely snake!!!

Jpster


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks :2thumb:

One of those will most likely mbe in next years calander.

Al


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Do you know I was going to suggest that? I vote for the bottom one!


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow , that snake is stunnin :no1:.
Still wouldn't want to get bitten by it though...


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

Such a pretty little death worm!! :lol2:


----------



## reptile_dude (May 31, 2008)

I love these snakes they look like they got feathers lol


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

now that is one good looking gal!:no1:


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

hes great what amasing yellow colouring


----------

